# when use ㅇ (ng)



## seonH

Hi.

I need know ,  why write .. in words  that not have  "ng" ㅇ 

for example 검은색  -  black -  gom un sek   right? ok

why use  in 은  ㅇ   here?

One friend,  say me,  if for de sound.. but my korean is bad.  So for know that, i need know  the sound?

Thanks

If  not understand, i try explain of new


----------



## terredepomme

Hola,
En efecto no entiendo muy bien la su pregunta. Creo que quiere saber, ¿por que hay el ㅇ, aunque no se pronuncia? Pero quando el ㅇ es la primera consonante, significa que no se pronuncia. Pronuncielo como ㅡㄴ.


----------



## seonH

Hola amigo.

Por ejemplo   검은색  . La segunda silaba  은 tiene ㅇ por que?  no es eun? o un.. 

No entiendo por que debo  poner ㅇ

No me refiero a pronunciar, me referiero cuando escribo

por que ㅇ = ng..


----------



## terredepomme

Una letra coreana contiene dos o tres sonidos: El primero y el medio sonido (+el último sonido).
El primero y el último sonido son consonantes, pero una consonante no es siempre la misma en la primera y en la última posición.
ㅇ es "ng" quando es el último sonido. Por ejemplo 공 => Gong.
공 tiene tres sonidos: el primero(ㄱ), el medio(ㅗ), y el último(ㅇ).
Pero quando ㅇ es el primero sonido, no se pronuncia. Por ejemplo 옥 = Og(Ok).
Es porque una letra deber tener el primero sonido, aun cuando no tiene una consonante en el inicio.


----------



## seonH

segun te entendi.

cuando la letra comienza por   vocal se pone ㅇ 
por ejemplo al escribir  언제= cuando  /   -  언 = ㅇ/ ㅓ/ᄂ. ok  asi todo correcto verdad?  

Si por ejemplo , vamos a pensar que 언  comienza por B.  Entoces seria 번 ? no  haria falta  ㅇ  no?

gracias ! ! creo que lo entendi


----------



## kenjoluma

I am shocked at what I am about to say... but I have to say this. 
Two years of studying French really pays off... Now I can (kind of) understand written Spanish. Dear me... They are supposed to be different languages, right?

Anyway...



> Si por ejemplo , vamos a pensar que 언 comienza por B. Entoces seria 번 ? no haria falta ㅇ no?


Correct. It becomes 번, with no ㅇ whatsoever. Each syllable in Korean cannot start with a vowel. (I mean, in a written Korean script only!) If it does, you have to put consonant ㅇ, which has no sound value.


----------



## seonH

thanks to all : )


----------

